# Strange fuzz on skin



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Yesterday, when I bathed Tangelo, I realises there was some kinda fuzz on his quill. I tried to get rid of it with the brush but failed. I had to take my flat tip/rounded corner tweezer (with precaution of course) to disloge that from his quills/skin. It's quite a pain to to this since there's a lot of it and it's quite stuck. He's cooperative, but to a certain degree. He gets anoyed and I understand. I didn't mage to get rid of everything

I'm really puzzeled by that because it soesn't seems to be comming from the hedgiebag. His back is green, blue and yellow and the fuzz is dark gray/blue. Also, if it would come from the bag, the fuzz would stay on top of the quills (like it once did for Litchi) and those bag don't make fuzz anyway. What the **** is it! I'm lost.


----------



## paulwall31 (Oct 6, 2009)

usure its not just dry skin that looks fuzzy?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It's probably a buildup of fuzz from different coloured bags. It all ends up looking grey/blue or orange/brown depending on what colours of bag they usually have. If you use drops of oil on his back, it will build up faster. For some reason that I've yet to figure out, some hedgehogs tend to get the fuzz buildup and others don't. Just keep the tweezers handy. :lol:


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks Nancy, I was thinking I was alone with this. I guess it's the fleece bag because in the begening he had denim bag in the fall. He always had the same color: plaid blue/green/yellow, I guess it all mash up in some grey-ish color. I don't use oil, actually I wanted to put some but after seeing that, I figured out it would just get all disgusting on his back.

I noted his spine are less dense than Litchi and this might be the reason why the fuzz go to the bottom of his skin. I'll keep the tweezer in his box of stuff!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I've only had my hedgie for a little over a month now but I did make an observation about the fuzz situation you guys are talking about that might be why some get more fuzz in there quills than others. There is times when either a new voice or noise makes Loken puff into a ball when he is in his hedgie bag, he realizes everything is ok then the quills go back down quickly. This puffing up then relaxing seems to be the cause of the fuzz getting caught in his quills. I can almost predict now when he will have fuzz on his quills depending on the days activities. If its a normal day he has no fuzz, if something new or out of the ordinary happens then he for sure will have fuzz lodged on them.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Hedgieonboard said:


> I've only had my hedgie for a little over a month now but I did make an observation about the fuzz situation you guys are talking about that might be why some get more fuzz in there quills than others. There is times when either a new voice or noise makes Loken puff into a ball when he is in his hedgie bag, he realizes everything is ok then the quills go back down quickly. This puffing up then relaxing seems to be the cause of the fuzz getting caught in his quills. I can almost predict now when he will have fuzz on his quills depending on the days activities. If its a normal day he has no fuzz, if something new or out of the ordinary happens then he for sure will have fuzz lodged on them.


That sound logical... only thing is Tangelo is my tame, relax, do not puff up hedgie, while Litchi... welll Litchi is the oposite.


----------

